# Norwood or Woodmizer?



## jaars

Im going to buy a sawmill. Narrowed it down to Norwood or Woodmizer. Need advice??


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Depends on which models you are comparing?

SR


----------



## jaars

Sawyer Rob said:


> Depends on which models you are comparing?
> 
> SR


 LT 40 hydro/norwood 35 hydro I like the Norwood but dont know why. Worried about the woodmizer cantilever mount???


----------



## buzz sawyer

I've had a lot of wood sawn on a woodmizer with no problems related to the cantilever mount, but I understand your concern. The owner of the Woodmizer mill had good things to say about their service.


----------



## SDB777

I'd go with whomever is closer to you...just in case you need parts, support, or (heaven forbid) repairs.


Scott (both are great mills) B


----------



## mad murdock

One thing I think is a plus on the Norwood side, is that they ship the mill disassembled, so by the time you put it together and set it up, you have an intimate knowledge of the mill, which will come in handy when it comes time to have to fix anything. Woodmizer has name recognition, but I like Norwood's design.


----------



## jaars

SDB777 said:


> I'd go with whomever is closer to you...just in case you need parts, support, or (heaven forbid) repairs.
> 
> 
> Scott (both are great mills) B


Agreed, Woodmizer is closer and requires you to pick it up at factory, Only 3 hrs away, and gives a one day sawing tutorial. I kind-a like that idea. Never sawed with one before. But I still like the Norwood design better. Thanks.


----------



## jaars

mad murdock said:


> One thing I think is a plus on the Norwood side, is that they ship the mill disassembled, so by the time you put it together and set it up, you have an intimate knowledge of the mill, which will come in handy when it comes time to have to fix anything. Woodmizer has name recognition, but I like Norwood's design.


I agree with all that as well. You sound like your reading my thoughts. Maybe someone else will give me something I haven't thought of. Thanks!


----------



## SDB777

You want to run a WoodMizer? Come on over...you can run mine.


Scott (I need some wood cut anyway) B


----------



## Grey

jaars said:


> Agreed, Woodmizer is closer and requires you to pick it up at factory, Only 3 hrs away, and gives a one day sawing tutorial. I kind-a like that idea. Never sawed with one before. But I still like the Norwood design better. Thanks.


Woodmizer LT40 is a great product. Consider upgrading to the smaller diesel. It's well worth the added expense, especially if you're considering milling for profit.


----------



## blkcloud

Woodmizer is at the top of the list when it come to customer service.. I have been in business for 40 years and bought machines 4 times the price I paid for my "used" lt 40 and they treated me like I owned half the company.. When I registered my mill they sent me a cap, maybe a t shirt a coupon for 10 free saw blade sharpenings and even a monthly magazine... they are good people.. and when I was done with my mill and sold it I had no problem selling it...


----------



## jaars

Grey said:


> Woodmizer LT40 is a great product. Consider upgrading to the smaller diesel. It's well worth the added expense, especially if you're considering milling for profit.


Yes I want a diesel. That is a draw back on the Norwood. Thanks


----------



## jaars

blkcloud said:


> Woodmizer is at the top of the list when it come to customer service.. I have been in business for 40 years and bought machines 4 times the price I paid for my "used" lt 40 and they treated me like I owned half the company.. When I registered my mill they sent me a cap, maybe a t shirt a coupon for 10 free saw blade sharpenings and even a monthly magazine... they are good people.. and when I was done with my mill and sold it I had no problem selling it...


Do you not have problems with the catailver mount? Wavey boards? Etc. That is my only draw back right now. I know it must not be much of a problem or you would hear more about it but it just doesnt make sense that it wouldnt have a problem. I guess I just want to hear someone using one say : No Problem!! What about setting up not quite level? One of their sales pitches. By the way i have 2 calls in to them and left messages, Nothing? Thanks for the info. Where abouts in Tenn?


----------



## jaars

SDB777 said:


> You want to run a WoodMizer? Come on over...you can run mine.
> 
> e?
> Scott (I need some wood cut anyway) B


 I would be glad to if i was a little closer too ya. That is what i want to do. What saw do you have? You sawing for a profit or just for your self?


----------



## Dave Boyt

Getting hands-on experience with a sawmillis great. If you check out SDB777's mill, you're welcome to drive a few hours north to get some run time on my Norwood. It is the same model as you are thinking of, but I don't have hydraulics for it (yet). I like the kit concept, and it reminded me of putting together a giant Erector Set. Took a couple of days (would have gone much faster if I had paid more attention to the instructions). Also _someone_ has to put it together. If I do it instead of paying someone at a factory, I figured I'd get more mill for the buck-- and I did. Very solid machine. the frame is rigid, yet easy to tow. There are lots of small things, like their clamping system and adjustable location for the clamps and log stops that make it easy to use. Track extensions are inexpensive and easy to install. I added a 4' extension, and have a friend who mills 45' long beams on his. I've pushed the 36" log diameter with no problem, and cut slabs 32" wide. I also liked the idea of starting out with a manual mill and adding hydraulics without buying another mill. The only support I've needed has been buying blades & upgrades, but the people on Norwood's forum all have high praise for their tech support. I've had my mill for about 3 years, and would buy the same model if anything were to happen to it. By the way, the hat comes with the mill.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Norwood invented the idea of a good personal sawmill for an affordable price... Back then every manufacturer of manual mills were followers! I still think Norwood makes some of the "best" manual mills on the market!

I love my Norwood Lumbermate 2000, I've been milling on Norwood mills since 1996, I bought my LM2000 in 2003 (I think) anyway, I still think the LM2000 is going to go down in history as the best manual mill ever invented! (IF you take into account when it was put on the market, and the price it was back then)

After having said all of that, when you go to hydraulics it's a BIG jump... EVERYTHING changes, they require much more attention and the cost to own them goes up. You need to use them, as leaving them set for long period's if asking for maintance problems... As they age, they cost a lot more to keep running right and to keep them adjusted...... and those are the biggest reasons I don't own one... BUT, IF "I" was buying a new hydraulic mill tomorrow, I'd buy the LT40...

SR


----------



## U2bwolfb4

Hi y'all I'am one man oper. I use a norwood mn 26, I mill pallet cants. 52 inch length, I do all my own cutting, loading, hauling, an milling, myself, I went to a woodmizer demo, and talked their rep. after putting hands on, with what I do the handcrank feed was too much for me. although he talked about putting a push bar on it, the lt 15, was still a little high for my budget at the time. the norwood I have has been very relaible, much impressed, with guides, I mill hardwoods, and the saw drift has been within limits, my pallet buyer, likes it too, right tool for right job,, have a good one u2bwolfb4


----------



## SDB777

WoodMizer has a 'demo locator' thing on their website. I'm on the list as well as a LOT of others, I sure there is someone that can give the run down that lives closer to you.

http://woodmizer.com/us/Services/Find-a-Local-Sawyer

Pick your state. Then look at the icons on the right side....circled word 'demo' is what you're looking for.




Scott (let it snow) B


----------



## rwthom279

Many good points have been brought up. Since this aspect hasn't been mentioned, I will chime in...

There is a world of difference in a Norwood Hydraulic mill and an LT40HD. Yes, the Norwood can have hydraulic capability, but when you look at one in person, IMO it is not very robust. Hydraulics take a beating and when you look at just the physical size of the cylinders and the components they operate, the durability just isn't there. It may be OK for Pine and smaller diameter hardwoods (like they have in Canada), but you start handling 24"+ oak logs from the Appalachian Mtn's, the life expectancy is going to be much shorter. The backstops are weak and the chain turner leaves ALOT to be desired both in function and the materials it's built out of. 

If you were to compare strictly on price alone, an LT35 would be right inline with the price of the Norwood w/ hydraulics. The WM is built MUCH heavier and the durability is far greater. You also have the option of a debarker too. The blade guides are far better, more accurate tensioning system along with many other little things that can add up quick. But those little things can make a big difference in your long term investment. The downside is the WM can be a more complex machine to work on, depending on what/how may options it has. Down the road, a basic LT40HD walk along with no setworks is going to have fewer headaches than an LT40HD remote with all the bells and whistles.

The best advice I can give is find a fully hydraulic Norwood and LT40 and observe them both operate. It will also give you a good chance to look at the meat-n-taters of how they function and what they're are built out of. Then you'll be able to see with your own eyes what I'm trying to pass along. Looking at a mill without hydraulics would be like shopping for a 1 ton 4x4 truck but end up test driving a 1/2 ton 2wd and trying to take it off-road... 

The other option would be to go to a show. Then you could observe them operate side by side. I'd bet money you'd come home with the WM.

Hope this helps and best of luck with your decision.


----------



## Dave Boyt

Up to this point, no one has thought to ask how the mill will be used... Hardwood or softwood? What size range? Hobby or business? How many bd ft per year? What other support do you have/need? What are your budget constraints? One-man operation or employees? How are your mechanical skills? This is just the start. Maybe a "1/2 ton 2wd" is exactly what you need.

I do take exception with the notion that Norwood hydraulics lack durability. I've seen the hydraulics handle some impressive logs, and they are certainly be up to handling our 30"+ diameter Ozark oak logs. A great place to see the machines side-by-side is at the Sawmill Shootout this October near Cambridge, OH.


----------



## jaars

SDB777 said:


> WoodMizer has a 'demo locator' thing on their website. I'm on the list as well as a LOT of others, I sure there is someone that can give the run down that lives closer to you.
> 
> http://woodmizer.com/us/Services/Find-a-Local-Sawyer
> 
> Pick your state. Then look at the icons on the right side....circled word 'demo' is what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (let it snow) B


 Thanks found a guy next county. Going to see him


----------



## jaars

rwthom279 said:


> Many good points have been brought up. Since this aspect hasn't been mentioned, I will chime in...
> 
> There is a world of difference in a Norwood Hydraulic mill and an LT40HD. Yes, the Norwood can have hydraulic capability, but when you look at one in person, IMO it is not very robust. Hydraulics take a beating and when you look at just the physical size of the cylinders and the components they operate, the durability just isn't there. It may be OK for Pine and smaller diameter hardwoods (like they have in Canada), but you start handling 24"+ oak logs from the Appalachian Mtn's, the life expectancy is going to be much shorter. The backstops are weak and the chain turner leaves ALOT to be desired both in function and the materials it's built out of.
> 
> If you were to compare strictly on price alone, an LT35 would be right inline with the price of the Norwood w/ hydraulics. The WM is built MUCH heavier and the durability is far greater. You also have the option of a debarker too. The blade guides are far better, more accurate tensioning system along with many other little things that can add up quick. But those little things can make a big difference in your long term investment. The downside is the WM can be a more complex machine to work on, depending on what/how may options it has. Down the road, a basic LT40HD walk along with no setworks is going to have fewer headaches than an LT40HD remote with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> The best advice I can give is find a fully hydraulic Norwood and LT40 and observe them both operate. It will also give you a good chance to look at the meat-n-taters of how they function and what they're are built out of. Then you'll be able to see with your own eyes what I'm trying to pass along. Looking at a mill without hydraulics would be like shopping for a 1 ton 4x4 truck but end up test driving a 1/2 ton 2wd and trying to take it off-road...
> 
> The other option would be to go to a show. Then you could observe them operate side by side. I'd bet money you'd come home with the WM.
> 
> Hope this helps and best of luck with your decision.


 Thanks for the info Kind of leaning that way now.


----------



## jaars

Dave Boyt said:


> Up to this point, no one has thought to ask how the mill will be used... Hardwood or softwood? What size range? Hobby or business? How many bd ft per year? What other support do you have/need? What are your budget constraints? One-man operation or employees? How are your mechanical skills? This is just the start. Maybe a "1/2 ton 2wd" is exactly what you need.
> 
> I do take exception with the notion that Norwood hydraulics lack durability. I've seen the hydraulics handle some impressive logs, and they are certainly be up to handling our 30"+ diameter Ozark oak logs. A great place to see the machines side-by-side is at the Sawmill Shootout this October near Cambridge,H.


Well Thanks for asking. This mill wont be used heavily, and its not what i need but what i want. It will be mostly all hardwood. Ash,Oak,Walnut,Cherry, Prolly some cedar. We just have one employee but will do most of it myself. We have a lot of 18-24 in dead ash trees still standing. Also a lot of Black walnut and ky cherry. I really dont need a saw that big but I have bought a lot of equipment over the years and I always seem to say I wish I had bought the bigger,better machine. No matter what kind of machine it was. So I have decided on that size or maybe even the LT 35. But i do want hydraulics and would rather have a diesel?? and no, Not a 2 wd 1/2 ton but maybe a 4WD 3/4 ton, With big wide wheels!! Thanks, Great info


----------



## jaars

Sawyer Rob said:


> Norwood invented the idea of a good personal sawmill for an affordable price... Back then every manufacturer of manual mills were followers! I still think Norwood makes some of the "best" manual mills on the market!
> 
> I love my Norwood Lumbermate 2000, I've been milling on Norwood mills since 1996, I bought my LM2000 in 2003 (I think) anyway, I still think the LM2000 is going to go down in history as the best manual mill ever invented! (IF you take into account when it was put on the market, and the price it was back then)
> 
> After having said all of that, when you go to hydraulics it's a BIG jump... EVERYTHING changes, they require much more attention and the cost to own them goes up. You need to use them, as leaving them set for long period's if asking for maintance problems... As they age, they cost a lot more to keep running right and to keep them adjusted...... and those are the biggest reasons I don't own one... BUT, IF "I" was buying a new hydraulic mill tomorrow, I'd buy the LT40...
> 
> SR


 Do you think the Norwood hydraulics are not as good? and maybe the better machine are the smaller machines. Im a bit concerned that if I go with Norwood that that is the biggest thing they have to offer and the location in Canada?? Leaning tward the LT35 or 40. Also Norwood doesnt offer a diesel. Thanks for the info. Im getting a lot of good info


----------



## Sawyer Rob

I think Norwood has been making manual mills a LONG time and they are really good at it... And I also think that Woodmizer has been making hydraulic mills for a long time, and they are pretty good at that too!

SR


----------



## U2bwolfb4

hey, anybody got any info on what to add to lube, to help control pine sap from gumming up everything,, on the blade's an guide's I'am stuck...


----------



## Sawyer Rob

When I'm having that problem, (which is seldom) I add a little pine sol to the water, I have used a dish soap but I prefer pine sol.

You can use WD40 to clean yours up too...

SR


----------



## U2bwolfb4

Sawyer Rob said:


> When I'm having that problem, (which is seldom) I add a little pine sol to the water, I have used a dish soap but I prefer pine sol.
> 
> You can use WD40 to clean yours up too...
> 
> SR


thanx gonna try it today


----------



## milkman

jaars said:


> Do you think the Norwood hydraulics are not as good? and maybe the better machine are the smaller machines. Im a bit concerned that if I go with Norwood that that is the biggest thing they have to offer and the location in Canada?? Leaning tward the LT35 or 40. Also Norwood doesnt offer a diesel. Thanks for the info. Im getting a lot of good info




Check your PMs "inbox"


----------



## handyhelper

U2bwolfb4 said:


> hey, anybody got any info on what to add to lube, to help control pine sap from gumming up everything,, on the blade's an guide's I'am stuck...


Diesel.


----------



## a bow hunter

Dave Boyt said:


> Up to this point, no one has thought to ask how the mill will be used... Hardwood or softwood? What size range? Hobby or business? How many bd ft per year? What other support do you have/need? What are your budget constraints? One-man operation or employees? How are your mechanical skills? This is just the start. Maybe a "1/2 ton 2wd" is exactly what you need.
> 
> I do take exception with the notion that Norwood hydraulics lack durability. I've seen the hydraulics handle some impressive logs, and they are certainly be up to handling our 30"+ diameter Ozark oak logs. A great place to see the machines side-by-side is at the Sawmill Shootout this October near Cambridge, OH.


Norwood will not be at the Paul Bunyan Exhibit in Cambridge this year, I ask them this question last week.


----------

